# Weather widget not working - anyone else?



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Since this is a BMW ConnectedDrive issue I am posting it in the ,,General`` forum.

About a week or so ago (perhaps more actually), my weather widget started not working. I typically keep it open in the right (smaller) window and find it reasonably accurate and useful. 

I finally called BMW Assist and they said sunspot activity was causing the problem although apparently not impacting other widgets or BMW Online functionality. 

Anyone else having that or any other sunspot-related BMW problem?


----------



## xdriv3 (Dec 10, 2014)

What do you mean sun spot activity? I too have noticed the weather widget being hit or miss in the past 2-3 wks, more on the miss side. I either get a blank screen or error msg saying it's unavailable. It's also affecting my traffic info as well.

In any case, not too impress with the bugginess of iDrive. My nav gives me the "No signal" error every other day or so.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

xdriv3 said:


> What do you mean sun spot activity?


Pretty much exactly what I wrote. The problem with the widget is due to sunspot activity. The agent said BMW is looking into whether there is a fix but, as you know, there is not much one can do about sunspot activity.



xdriv3 said:


> In any case, not too impress with the bugginess of iDrive. My nav gives me the "No signal" error every other day or so.


I´ve had iDrive since gen 2 came out and have never found it terribly buggy (perhaps quirky but not buggy). I don´t ever recall getting a ,,no signal`` message from the navigation at all. Your report makes it sound like a trip to the dealership may be needed.


----------



## xdriv3 (Dec 10, 2014)

So maybe like solar radiation and such? I would imagine that causing a problem with the GPS. 

For the widgets, I'm assuming they use the 3G internet to update the stuff. I'm surprise sun spot activity would affect that first rather than GPS. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tturedraider (Nov 11, 2005)

Numerous reports of this type of thing over the past week or two here on Bimmerfest and F30Post. Quite a few people reported getting an analog clock rather than what they normally have.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

tturedraider said:


> Numerous reports of this type of thing over the past week or two here on Bimmerfest and F30Post. Quite a few people reported getting an analog clock rather than what they normally have.


It's a very pretty analog clock tho. :angel:


----------



## kimalin (Mar 24, 2015)

*BMW Online widget problems*

Yes, 'weather' and 'digital clock with weather' both appear in the menu, but all clicks default to the analogue clock (which I think is very ugly and not suited to the car).
I have reported to the BMW dealer who 'knew nothing about it'. Very encouraging.
I thought I might have lost the SIM card connectivity to data, but this is still working (e.g. access to news etc) - it appears just to be the widgets which are up the spout.
I hope that BMW have not decided to remove this functionality because of the cost to them in data charges, especially abroad, where the system will still work.


----------



## xdriv3 (Dec 10, 2014)

Agreed. Very ugly clock. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kimalin (Mar 24, 2015)

I had hoped that BMW online widgets would be an evolving feature with new ones added to the list, but exactly the opposite seems to be happening. There was one called 'Panoramio' (local photos) but this has been wiped off the menu altogether. I hope that the weather and other data-related ones don't go the same way.
The clock really is horrible, lacking in style and clarity. I would have thought BMW could offer a choice of clock styles - easy enough - but my preference would be something neat, such as the Swiss railway type clock. The current analogue one belongs about 50 years in the past. I've tried to make comments to BMW but these have disappeared into a black hole in Germany.


----------



## kimalin (Mar 24, 2015)

Answer from BMW this afternoon:

Thanks for your online enquiry about the problem with your BMW Widgets.

There***8217;s an error with the weather and clock-weather widget which is being investigated by BMW Germany. The original status/configuration will be restored within the next few days, so you don***8217;t have to do anything.

I***8217;d like to ask for your kind patience until this has been fixed, but please get in touch if there***8217;s anything I can do for you in the meantime.


----------



## Mmalesic (Aug 7, 2011)

still not working on mine


----------



## kimalin (Mar 24, 2015)

Weather is back - in the UK at least (rain)! Not true that 'you don't have to do anything' as BMW advised - you must go back to the widgets menu and click clock/weather again, then it will appear. I'd like to see BMW online widgets evolving and adding to the choice, or possibly contacting BMW owners and asking 'what widget would you like to have?'. It's a great feature - when it works....


----------



## swood02 (Nov 30, 2010)

Not working here in the usa.


----------



## kimalin (Mar 24, 2015)

Despite my now-working weather I got a call from my dealer today to say that "a major upgrade was being carried out and that it would not be completed until the end of April". No further details about what this might possibly mean, but it covers BMW nicely for any delays.


----------



## truedat (Mar 31, 2015)

I'm having the same issue with mine...analog clock shows up no matter what option I select. There's nothing wrong with the clock, but it bothers me that the thing showing up is NOT what I selected (OCD maybe?), so I clicked off of split screen so it wouldn't keep reminding me that it's not what it's supposed to be. :thumbup:


----------



## kimalin (Mar 24, 2015)

There's obviously some problem going on which BMW can't address properly. My split screen clock and weather disappeared last week (again), but this time only for 48 hours, with the message (in English and German) - no data available. However it has mysteriously sprung back into life again. Great new technology, but you have the feeling that they aren't quite masters of it yet......


----------



## swood02 (Nov 30, 2010)

Worked for a while but now back all kaflooey.


----------



## chisei (Jan 28, 2015)

Because of this thread, I activated the weather/clock display on my split-screen a couple days ago. It's just been showing the clock the whole time.


----------



## wstellin (Dec 19, 2011)

*Widget vanishing act*

Here it is May 18th and still no Widgets with weather and digital clock. I have called BMW Genius (what a laugh) and been told several times, the enginers are working on it. From reading this thread, it looks like they have been working on it since March. I am fed up with talking to them as they seem to read from a script and know absolutely nothing more than what ever the script tells them to say.


----------



## NancySyd (Nov 18, 2014)

Mine is out again as well and I must confess that I am really annoyed about this. I just feel like there have been so many little-bitty problems with my BMW. As expensive as this car is, I just expected a higher level of, I don't know, competence, reliability, consistency. This is my first BMW and I have to say I find it annoying in many ways. I love driving the bummer but my old Lexus is looking better and better.


----------

